# Baby Bunny's Room, Set Up



## cookie420 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cookie is a very lucky bunny I must say! :big wink:

Cookie has a My Home Sweet Home Large cage. My boyfriend and I searched for a water bottle that does not leak, and found one. It is a Super Pet Flat bottle, and i recommend you get it! He has a triangular pet litter box with Kaytee litter. 

We made him a maze with card board boxes and he seems to love it! We put some of his favorite toys inside so he could play with it inside. We also placed some hay for him to chew on. 

We also got a cat litter box and shredded old phone books to fill it up with. We put hay and pellets in there so he could dig for it! 

This room has been TOTALLY taken over by our little Cookie! but we Love him:biggrin:

Anymore projects do you all suggest us working on next?? Thanks for looking! :heartbeat:

















































Cookie has a My Home Sweet Home Large cage. My boyfriend and I searched for a water bottle that does not leak, and found one. It is a Super Pet Flat bottle, and i recommend you get it! He has a triangular pet litter box with Kaytee litter. 

We made him a maze with card board boxes and he seems to love it! We put some of his favorite toys inside so he could play with it inside. We also placed some hay for him to chew on. 

We also got a cat litter box and shredded old phone books to fill it up with. We put hay and pellets in there so he could dig for it! 

This room has been TOTALLY taken over by our little Cookie! but we Love him:biggrin:

Anymore projects do you all suggest us working on next?? Thanks for looking! :heartbeat:


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute setup


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow!!!! That's a great homemade maze! What a lucky bun! 

Maybe you can think about adding levels to the maze


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 2, 2010)

I would only put litter in his litter box in his cage. That way he does not get confused. 

Kinda like potty training a kid you want him to know where the bathroom is.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 2, 2010)

Wicked cool maze!  I need to build one for my guys now!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 2, 2010)

That looks great!..and what a gorgeous boy he is..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 2, 2010)

good to know our bunnies aren't the only ones that get spoiled.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 2, 2010)

yes the maze is awsome everything looks great.

is that lettuce he is eating (bad)


----------



## Tofu (Jun 2, 2010)

love that cardboard maze!!!! youve insipred me to make one!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> yes the maze is awsome everything looks great.
> 
> is that lettuce he is eating (bad)


There is nothing wrong with feeding rabbits lettuce. The only lettuce type that should not be fed is iceberg. If you feed fresh vegetables, make sure to introduce them slowly to the diet to prevent stomach upset. Fresh veggies provide a good source of wet fiber, vitamins, and minerals.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 2, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> *Tessie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > yes the maze is awsome everything looks great.
> ...


I know allthat, but it looks like Iceberg that is what I was wondering


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 2, 2010)

I just made a cute little box thing with holes so they can jump in and out, I'M TOTALLY inspired now to make something like what your cute little bunny has. He sure is ADORABLE! Lucky Bunny


----------



## cookie420 (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks everybody for the feedback/opinion.

i think that lettuce is iceberg lettuce so im going to stop feeding him it and look up better veggies for cookie. thanks teesie.

anyways the cardboard maze i made was inspired by maze haven. people on the forums says their bunnies love the maze haven but $30 for cardboard? that a bit too much and you know bunnies will chew it up so i just went to home depot and bought 2 large moving cardboard boxes for around $2 each and made a maze haven replica. im thinking about making some holes for the top so cookie can peek out some holes once in a while. but overall cookie loves his new maze. he navigates his way through and chills inside because its nice and dark. its funny too because i was suppose to make 4 main door around the corners but i left one door half way cut and cookie sometimes uses it as a doggy door instead haha. i will think about making a second level but the cardboard is not strong cardboard and may not hold weight of a bunny. so we will see. i might make a DIY of this maze so everyone can make their bunny their own maze so they can roam around! ty everybody. :biggrin:


----------



## cookie420 (Jun 2, 2010)

What would you suggest us using for the rest of his cage besides the litter? we have been trying to potty train him for months. He knows not to pee/poo outside his cage, but treats his whole cage as his litter box!


----------



## Tessie (Jun 2, 2010)

*cookie420 wrote: *


> What would you suggest us using for the rest of his cage besides the litter? we have been trying to potty train him for months. He knows not to pee/poo outside his cage, but treats his whole cage as his litter box!


I only have a litter box with aspen shavingsnothing in the cage bottom and it works great .Also your welcome about the lettuce.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 2, 2010)

I put fleece on the bottom of my cages and a litter box 

Cookie is adorable!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome room and what a cute bunny !

You do not need anything covering the cage floor...the plastic is just fine. You can put in a towel or some fleece, though, but that might be something to add in later after he is fully litter box trained (a few stray poos count for that).

Please do make a DIY for the maze! I am super curious to know how you made it.


----------



## cookie420 (Jun 2, 2010)

i will use probably a towel for the bottom of the cage. cookie is good about pooping inside the cage and usually pees in his litter. and when i have time i will make instructions for the DIY maze. saves a lot of money than buying Maze Haven and more customizable for your rabbits delight .


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 2, 2010)

I would put nothing in the cage tell he is 100 percent litter trained. 

Storm and jessi have a plastic bottom tell Amy makes there new bed


----------



## Tessie (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> I would put nothing in the cage tell he is 100 percent litter trained.
> 
> Storm and jessi have a plastic bottom tell Amy makes there new bed


I agree with nothing in the bottom .except :litterhealthy:


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 2, 2010)

just toss all of their "doings" in a corner opposite of their food tray. s/he should get the hint after a while and you should notice less in the rest of the cage over the days except the one corner


----------



## EmmaL (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww he is a very lucky boy!  He has lots of room and I love the maze! Have you ever thought about getting him a friend? xx


----------



## cookie420 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks everybody. he loves the maze. sometimes he would just chill in there when i have the top on becausecuz its nice and dark in there haha.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope you post the maze instructions soon! I've got two cardboard boxes looming in my house, waiting to be transformed


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2010)

Autum, maybe you can make it and bring it next Saturday so i can take it and try it on my babies.:biggrin:

Great set up Cookie has, he's one very lucky & cute bunny.

Susan


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 23, 2010)

love the setup, cookie looks so spoiled!


----------



## cookie420 (Jul 24, 2010)

cookie is spoiled! =P hehe well i have been lazy about making the DIY but i know lots of people wants to find out. so i will try to get to it when i get a camera. i might just take it apart, take pictures of the pieces and pictures of steps to put it together. too lazy to build another one just for a DIY thread haha. but ill try to get to it for your fellow bunnies so they can play in it! :biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2010)

just a note, our bunnies love all the home made cardboard configurations too.


----------

